# Most Affordable iPhone plan in Toronto?



## sabineandme (Dec 2, 2010)

So, I'm thinking about getting my first iPhone and I was wondering what the best/most affordable plan out there was. Sifting through all the carriers' websites has been both confusing and stressful.

I'm looking for something with unlimited texting, voicemail and caller ID included.

Which carrier are you with and how much do you pay per month?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

In my experience, most the carriers even out to roughly the same in terms of plans, with some minor variations. The only real deals I've seen come from retention plans. If you're with a carrier that carries the iPhone now, it may be worth it to call them, say you want to cancel unless you get a plan with everything you want for...say, $50 (depending on a lot of factors, just pulled that number out of the air). That will probably be how you get the best deal.

FWIW, I'm with Fido and pay around 80/month for unlimited evenings and weekends at 5, voicemail, called ID, 2500 texts and 6GB of data. That's taxes and service fees all in.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, if you are happy with your carriers service and have no reason to leave other than cost and are not in a contract, then I would first let them know you are cancelling your service. You will be put to the retentions department, don't be afraid to haggle here. Be firm but polite. When my contract is up I will be doing the same and one points will be to be the best then can give me without a contract. No more contracts for me.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Surprised this thread isn't longer! I'm in the same boat: my contract is up soon and I'm looking around for the best iPhone plan. I'm currently with Telus and have negotiated myself a sweet deal over the years by telling Retentions what the other guys are offering. They will stall a bit and claim that they can't match things, but if you keep on the pressure (politely), you'd be amazed what they manage to do eventually.

Also, check with your employer if you are eligible for a corporate deal. They are often quite good. Even if you don't get it, you can use the plan as leverage in negotiating. That's how I got my current plan -- I told Telus that Bell was offering teachers a certain plan and the agent did her shtick about not being able to match that kind of thing, but lo and behold she did. 

I've also found that going to those small booths in a mall are a better deal. The salespeople are usually young and eager to make a deal -- they'll throw in a few things if it means making a sale.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

*Consider pay as you go*

See:

Canada - Pay as you go sim with data Wiki

My opinion is if you can get a reasonable pay as you go setup around $45 per month. The carriers should be able to do better on a contract.

Be firm and I believe deals are to be had.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have my plan with Virgin for $55. month,
Although they called it their student plan.

But it wasn't always a student plan and I got it for as long as I'm with them.

It has what they call a "SuperTab"


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Look at the retailers which may have special rate plans, I got two iPhone through Times Telecom (Bell Mobility retailer) in a special share plan, $55 a month per line 500 combined minutes (additional lines would've added an extra 250 minutes). 250 additional incoming minutes per line, e+w after 6pm, CID, txt msging, and 6GB data.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Im paying 90/month on Fido(no contract)

I have CityFido 35 unlimited with no zones (call and bitch lol)
Unlimited Canadian Long distance
Unlimited minutes
Unlimited SMS
iPhone value pack
Unlimited MMS
6GB Data

I don't have a home phone or business phone so my iPhone is used for everything. 

I average 3000-3500 minutes a month
20,000 texts in/out
And 3-5 gb DATA usage.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

The G3 Man said:


> Im paying 90/month on Fido(no contract)
> 
> I have CityFido 35 unlimited with no zones (call and bitch lol)
> Unlimited Canadian Long distance
> ...


No zones with CityFido? So in fact it's just 'unlimited'. Love to have heard the amount of bitching you did to get that deal.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'll wait for my first bill to confirm but I just got the following on one of my iPhones from Rogers. Suits me fine. Not heavy on the phone calls.

100 local minutes
unlimited texts
500 Meg data
CLD, VVmail, detailed billing

$43.00 per month before fees and tax.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's an excellent deal.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yup got my bill and it is $43 per month as stated.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm also with Virgin Mobile, they use Bell towers (now owned by Bell), here is my plan.
*Smartphone Student Combo 55 -1 GB*
200 anytime minutes
Unlimited evenings & weekends
Bonus early evenings starting at 6 pm
1 GB Canadian Data
Unlimited Text & Picture Messaging ( SMS + MMS )
Unlimited Talk & Text to 10 numbers Nationwide

Extra - caller ID $7.oo / m (if you want or need it).

This was the best SmartPhone Plan I could find when I purchased my iPhone 4 last year. I checked on the Virgin Canada web site and it's till up there, advertised as " Smartphone combo, limited time offer ".

Retention Plans where a whole different ball games. Roger where said to be offering an amazing $35 package, full bundle, but that's only in my dreams 

PS : I found a lot of work around tricks to save on the 200 anytime minutes allowed and 1 GB Data cap.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> No zones with CityFido? So in fact it's just 'unlimited'. Love to have heard the amount of bitching you did to get that deal.


Threaten to switch to Koodo's 40$ plan which has the same kinda plan without zone limits.

I'm not on contract so they couldnt play that card.

My account has never had a late payment, and is now over 3 years old.

-M


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

jimbotelecom said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Yup got my bill and it is $43 per month as stated.


MIND telling us how you got it?

I have the same plan on Fido for roughly $68 with tax already.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Tech Elementz said:


> MIND telling us how you got it?
> 
> I have the same plan on Fido for roughly $68 with tax already.


I had an iPhone 3GS that my spouse uses and it was no longer under contract. I tried to have Robbers share my iPhone4 plan but they wouldn't discuss open up that contract. I tried a number of times and then I simply called in and said I wanted to disconnect and then I was sent of to retentions. I had done my homework and quoted pay as you go monthly plans from Bell, Telus, Fido, and Rogers and argued that I could get what I wanted for ~ $45 per month. I stood my ground and insisted that I wanted to disconnect the service and give my 30 day notice. They caved and I got what I got.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

jimbotelecom said:


> I had an iPhone 3GS that my spouse uses and it was no longer under contract. I tried to have Robbers share my iPhone4 plan but they wouldn't discuss open up that contract. I tried a number of times and then I simply called in and said I wanted to disconnect and then I was sent of to retentions. I had done my homework and quoted pay as you go monthly plans from Bell, Telus, Fido, and Rogers and argued that I could get what I wanted for ~ $45 per month. I stood my ground and insisted that I wanted to disconnect the service and give my 30 day notice. They caved and I got what I got.


Oh ok. I might go to retentions with Fido...  So I can get what I want...


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

I have Fido Retentions and am very happy I have this until the end of my term in 2013:

250 anytime minutes
Unlimited evenings & weekends 
Bonus early evenings starting at 5 pm
6 GB Canadian Data
Voice Mail
1000 Canadian Long Distance

$56.50 taxes in per month


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

brockster said:


> I have Fido Retentions and am very happy I have this until the end of my term in 2013:
> 
> 250 anytime minutes
> Unlimited evenings & weekends
> ...


That's a nice plan. Mine is 12 months ending in June 2012.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Here's some U.S. content on Verizon, but generally applicable to the CDN operators.

8 Confessions Of A Former Verizon Sales Rep - The Consumerist


----------



## ssent1 (Sep 3, 2005)

If retention departments, etc. won't work in your situation, you might want to try Cell Phone Plans | myCELLmyTERMS.com | Create a Plan Today & Save!. Basically, they shop out your proposed plan to the carriers and independent retailers. Pick the best bid or do nothing. Pretty simple. We've found it to be effective.


----------

